# Clear Creek Tips



## royal_wulff (May 19, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone had any tips of hot spots on Clear Creek or any ideas on flies that are successful there. I was there today and only took one 8 or 9" brown and a couple of chubs. There has got to be more fish in this place. If anyone could help me out, I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## rw614 (May 31, 2005)

I was down there memorial day weekend and only caught one small brown. Caught it with a bh pheasant tail fishing the riffles west of the bridge. Saw some nice ones holding in pools but could not get them to hit on anything i threw at them. Not sure if the location receives to much pressure or if i was just using the wrong flies. Practically tried the whole aresenal and witnessed the ocassional rise but no hookups. Any suggestions would be helpful. 

I also misplaced my fly rod (think it slipped out of its case since zipper no longer works). If anyone has come across a redington wayfrarer 5pc, please contact me at [email protected]


----------

